# White lines spreading on inside of tank



## K3viin128 (May 3, 2016)

I have these white "lines" spreading on the glass of the tank.. Not exactly sure how to describe it hope this picture helps







from inside the VIV







from outside of VIV


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mark c (Jun 17, 2010)

Slime mold, I've been told. It happens with new tanks, but does not last, so enjoy it while you have it. I like the yellow ones.


----------



## K3viin128 (May 3, 2016)

Okay so expected; and not unsafe ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

